# Fishless Cycling.



## ChiroJPo (Jan 22, 2008)

I had a quick question. If this is the wrong spot, or if there is already another topic regarding this issue, please move my thread.

I am working on fishless cycling my 29 gallon tank. I have a nitrite spike right now. It has been "off the charts" for the past 2-3 days. I have cut my ammonia down to half. In general, how long will the nitrite spike take to go down to zero? Just curious. After adding half the ammonia, when I check ammonia the next day, it is down to 0. But, the nitrites are high. Thanks.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

You're real close now. I think it took me another 3-4 days. I know it was a less than a week. Just keep cutting the amount of ammonia every day.


----------



## ChiroJPo (Jan 22, 2008)

Its been 3 days, I haven't added any more ammonia since my last post. And every day when I check, my ammonia is around 2. Its been about a week and a half since my nitrite spike, but it does not seem to be coming down from the spike. The colors look the same day after day. Any hints?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Patience Patience Patience. 

If Your ammonia is at 2 you can add a little to get it closer to 3 which may help things to move. I would add slow though because you don't want to end up with too much in there. 

A cycle takes time. It is annoying as all get out. There is trust involved, and when you are constantly checking levels it gets to be a bit like watching water boil. Put in a little ammonia, and walk away for a couple of days 

Good Luck


----------



## ChiroJPo (Jan 22, 2008)

Ha ha...I was thinking grass growing, but water boiling is a good enough analogy. I was getting excited and impatient. I will continue waiting.


----------

